# Apple branch - fresh or dead - which to give?



## Tweetiepy (Oct 14, 2010)

My parents have an apple tree that isn't sprayed and lots of branches need cutting. I've been meaning to get some for Peaches but I don't know if they need the fresh ones that are green and still alive or if it's better to get a dead one (or one off the ground)?

Which is better and is one of them really bad?


----------



## Runestonez (Oct 14, 2010)

I would personally suggest thefresh ones!
Your bunn will thank you too! 
Bunns LOVE fresh branches! Yummies!

You can clip extra branches, set them asideand let them dry out for bunn during the winter...they will strip the bark and eat these too.

I would stay away from branches that have been lying on the ground for too long though...it's probably just me being overly cautious.:lookaround If you don't need to take fallen branches..I wouldn't.

Hubby and I go to the apple orchard in the spring when they prune the trees and they let us take the off cuts for us to sell for OREO (Ontario Rabbit Education Organization). We just pick up the nice juicey ones, clip them to a manageble sizeand bundle them! 

Everyonce in a while we bring home a "chunk" to watch the kids go nuts on it! 
Bunns especially like the tender buds on the branches in the spring! FYI!


----------



## akane (Oct 14, 2010)

Doesn't matter the age of the branch but I would not pick them up off the ground.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 14, 2010)

apple ,willow and aspen branches are the only ones that u can give them fresh.ive given my buns some leaves off of the apple tree also and they loved them... heres a link about whats safe for buns to chew.....safe for chewing


----------



## akane (Oct 14, 2010)

Lots more trees than that should be safe. I use hickory, pecan, and magnolia wood for my birds, rabbits, and sugar gliders. Nearly everything approved for birds should be safe for rabbits since birds are even more sensitive and will also chew up their natural wood perches.
http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml Be sure to read the extra paragraphs since some wood listed as safe is only safe if aged/dried or from certain species.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 14, 2010)

*akane wrote: *


> Lots more trees than that should be safe. I use hickory, pecan, and magnolia wood for my birds, rabbits, and sugar gliders. Nearly everything approved for birds should be safe for rabbits since birds are even more sensitive and will also chew up their natural wood perches.
> http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml Be sure to read the extra paragraphs since some wood listed as safe is only safe if aged/dried or from certain species.


yep those are the safe "FRESH" branches.


----------



## akane (Oct 14, 2010)

The other 3 I use are all safe fresh. There's probably a dozen or more trees that fresh cut branches are safe from.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 14, 2010)

we used to take cuttings from our apple trees and give them to our babies. They like them when they are fresh and green best.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 14, 2010)

*akane wrote: *


> The other 3 I use are all safe fresh. There's probably a dozen or more trees that fresh cut branches are safe from


there are so many dif trees out there im sure ur right about others being safe....but im not testing them.


----------



## akane (Oct 14, 2010)

You don't have to test it... That would be the point of websites like the one I linked to which have already done the research for you.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 14, 2010)

:thumbup


----------

